# nate328Ci's awesome non-SP 328Ci on 16s



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

A variety of shots (notice the tires smoking in the last pic )


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

No one likes it


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

That last shot was pretty damn cool!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Good pix! You should use that last one for your sig... :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

jag3er said:


> *what were you thinking... no SP? duh :tsk: *


Since when does the suspension on coupes change?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

jag3er said:


> *
> 
> Ok, so the suspension could be the same, but the seats would provide a much better support. When I was at Road Atlanta, even with the SP seats, I wished I had one of those deep bucket seats with 5pt seat belts.
> 
> ...


The Sport seats aren't as supportive as people here like to think they are. They allow a LOT of shoulder movement. My seat is very comfortable and supportive. I never had any problems at the track with excessive movement. Use the dead pedal to keep your back in the seat in the turns. It is much more comfortable and keeps me in my seat. Keep your body quiet while driving and use the dead pedal to keep you in the seat during agressive turns...


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

man I gotta have the SP seats. the regular ones just don't hold my big ass in the seat well enough. The SP seats do a much much better job in my opinion.

P.S. 16's hahahahaahahhaha. j/k 



jag3er said:


> *
> 
> Ok, so the suspension could be the same, but the seats would provide a much better support. When I was at Road Atlanta, even with the SP seats, I wished I had one of those deep bucket seats with 5pt seat belts.
> 
> ...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

BiGGieStuFF said:


> *man I gotta have the SP seats. the regular ones just don't hold my big ass in the seat well enough. The SP seats do a much much better job in my opinion.
> 
> P.S. 16's hahahahaahahhaha. j/k
> 
> *


Are you making fun of my Michael 

My big ass is held in place better and more comfortably in the regular seats


----------

